# Changing from Ultra ATA to SATA



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a crummy 4200 rpm ultra ATA drive in my laptop (an acer aspire 5100). I want to replace it, because it is damaged anyway, but I'd love to put in a 7200 SATA drive. Will my motherboard/cables fit/work with the newer SATA drives?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nope. sorry. But you should be able to find an ATA drive that runs at 7200 RPM, or at least at 5400.

Call PC Village. I always get my hard drives from them. Stick with Western Digital if you can.


----------

